# Ayuda con Ampli Kenwood, se apaga



## masterinknf (Nov 15, 2009)

Que tal buen dia tengan todos

tengo un problema con un namplificador kenwood Kac-929. el cual al principio se apagaba como a los 5 seg, en estos 5 seg, no se escuchaba nada pero el ventilador y la led encendian y a los 5 seg aprox. se apagaba. lo revise y encontre una resitencia quemada, y un trncistor dañado, los cuales los cabie, pero ahora parace que quedo peor ya q ahora al conectarlo no prende el ventilador y el led solo dura como 2seg encendido y se apaga lo que si se escucha el reley, es lo unico q hace...

aqui les dejo el diagrama para q lo chequen y pues m den una ayudadita, haber que se puede hacer

los transistores que le cambie fueron:

Q26, Q27 y Q28 y la resistencia R207

me dijeron que podian ser los capacitores C211, y C212 ya que uno de ellos esta un poco pero solo un poco inflado.. bueno espero y me ayuden, muchas gracias


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 15, 2009)

Debes verificar el voltaje de 13.8 en la patilla 12 y 11 del UPC494GS una vez que le apliques voltaje en la entrada, es decir en el P-CON. El Q25 controla el encendido, sino tienes el voltaje ahí, es posible que tengas más componentes dañados de los que señalaste.

Por otro lado, el Q24 podría estar el corto, pues es un protector de sobrevoltaje y no permitiría el arranque del amplificador. Revisa también en D26, debe ser de 11.5 volts o algo así. Pero es posible que este en corto y haga que el Q24 se sature. Se trata de un zener que la trabajar con los 11.5 volts y la resistencia, saturaría al transistor haciendolo conducir con un sobrevoltaje, lo que permite que la base del Q25 caiga a cero y no permita el arranque y por consecuencia no trabaje el Q26 y no haya voltaje el las patillas 12 y 11 del UPC que mencione más arriba.

Espero haberme dado a entender. 


Click..


----------



## masterinknf (Nov 16, 2009)

gracias por la ayuda, hoy voy a hacer lo que me recomiendas y te aviso que sucedio


----------

